# DosBox Multiplayer Games on LAN



## Fusion (Dec 16, 2007)

Am wondering if anyone here uses DosBox to play old multiplayer games over LAN, stuff like GTA1/2, Duke 3D etc. anyway i was following a guide out HERE! but cant figure it out for the life of me, anyone care to dumb it down abit for me?


Would be ever so kind as there are intresting stuff to be played & quite fun i'd have to say, please gods of GbaTemp, help a young jedi


----------



## Fusion (Dec 16, 2007)

What? No oldy love?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Dec 16, 2007)

gta2 is a windows game, not dos
and if you wanna play duke3d, i recommend using one of the far superior duke3d engines (i had a great one, but unfortunately, i forgot the name)


----------



## Hit (Dec 16, 2007)

GTA1/GTA2/Duke3D
Ain't DOS


----------



## Fusion (Dec 16, 2007)

%^&*$ double post, read below


----------



## Fusion (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> GTA1/GTA2/Duke3D
> Ain't DOS




Can i laugh at this post? i think i will  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Only Gta2 is'nt DOS (i saw after i wrote it here) (Sure there is a GTA1 for windows & source ports for Duke3D but Duke3D has always been a dos game till the source release)


Ok Duke3D i can use eduke32 with dukeoconnecter or something but right now would love a game of GTA1 both using DosBox so it should'nt be to hard since they got null modem, ipx connection emulation built it, only problem is i can get the other to see the game.

Anyone know ANY game they play LAN in DosBox? i could try with them some game?


----------



## Hit (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Fusion @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Dec 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > GTA1/GTA2/Duke3D
> ...



Oh, ok then
But i never used DOS before
But i played GTA1/GTA2/Duke3D.. on windows
So i thought they where windows games


----------



## Fusion (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats cool, but you do know Windows was built ontop of Dos right? XP has even got low level emulation for Dos, i think only win2k dont have Dos what so even but i dont know facts on that, as i never used 2k.

Now, some one Please help me with this, only reason i say try think of "dosbox" game is cause 1 computer runs XP & the other OSX, besides most games wouldnt even run in XP without dosbox anyway & there is emulation in dosbox for this kinda stuff already & people out there played/playing multiplay with there fav. games.

There is other things to play other then Wii/DS (there is? ) lol


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 16, 2007)

Quake I and II? I know these are Multi player DOS games. Not sure if these really need DosBox for it to run properly though.


----------



## Fusion (Dec 16, 2007)

i dont think anyone is reading what i said, 1 computer is on XP the other is on OSX, so dosbox games is a must (yes quake are dos games but still cant see each other? whats with that?) The two computers can share files with each other (well my mac see my windows files not sure the other way around as my XP dont need any thing from my mac)

This is really strange, to me anyway. :/

I really want to do this.....


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2007)

First a few of these games got source released (usually game code: open graphics and co.: need original disc) and TCP stuff (as opposed to IPX or my personal favourite of serial cable) added on in various projects (MAD_BOY hinted at this). Sourceforge has a lot of the projects and will give you an idea.

I could have sworn rockstar had GTA 1 (not sure about london but I hated london) and 2 on their site updated for 2k and beyond but I do not think I tried network with it.

Back on topic the guide is a bit old (2004 by the looks of things) and dosbox has come on leaps and bounds since but it is half guide and half tech description (my preferred sort)
What it is telling you is to add the following to dosbox.conf (open it in notepad):

```
[modem]
modem=true
comport=2
listenport=23
```

Then it describes some stuff:
comport: can be set to 1 or 2, 1 is perhaps more compatible but 2 should work for all but the most troublesome of software.
listenport: ports are to help with sending data (80 is standard http, 119 is normally usenet and so forth). The manual that comes with the game is the best place for this (if memory serves the manuals/readme (you may have a program called readme.com) normally contain several pages on it).
The rest of the guide is tailored towards setting up a dummy (possibly the wrong word) IPX network.


----------



## Fusion (Dec 16, 2007)

That still dont do anything, im sure people are just assuming thanks but still


----------



## Fusion (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok, i have gotten progress on this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read heaps on it & am almost there, the part i fail at is typing Ipxnet connect 192.x.x.x on the client machine to get the tunneling working, please help


----------



## Fusion (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah, i got it now *dances* WoooooHoooo

I would say thanks but dont seem like any one helped per say.

For some reason the pc couldnt connect to the mac but i did it in reverse & it worked strange but i aint complaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEXT....


----------

